# Glock "Kaboom" issue real?



## arizonaguide (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I have the opportunity to get a Glock 21 (.45) at work from a friend for $350...but in doing my Glock research..I've come across what is being called the "Kaboom" issue.  From piecing together the writeups, it seems to be a combination of re-used(bulged) or overcharged cases blowing out over the unsupported (6:00) area of the chamber just above the feed ramp.

It's seems more prevelant with .40's (from the writeups).  
Has anyone heard of this, or is it all bullshit? 

I want to _try_ to like the Glock...I really do, but...





It's just hard for me.
I'm a Browning (HiPower) and 1911 fan.

Anyway, is this a good deal, and is the Glock trustworthy?


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 11, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> Well, I have the opportunity to get a Glock 21 (.45) at work from a friend for $350...but in doing my Glock research..I've come across what is being called the "Kaboom" issue.  From piecing together the writeups, it seems to be a combination of re-used(bulged) or overcharged cases blowing out over the unsupported (6:00) area of the chamber just above the feed ramp.
> 
> It's seems more prevelant with .40's (from the writeups).
> Has anyone heard of this, or is it all bullshit?
> ...



I do know at least one mid sized PD around here who went from .40 glocks (forget model #) to Sigs due to problems with the Glocks. What pissed off the PD was Glock refused to take any blame/responsibility for it and told thm it was "user error" which lost Glock the contract. Didn't hear of any guns going "boom" per se however. They have had no such issues with the Sigs. Glock tends to be arrogant about such things (I am told) and slow to fix/respond to the problems. They may have addressed it,  I don't know.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 11, 2008)

Blame the ammo not the gun...

I've fired many thousands of rounds through Glocks, supervised TONS of range time with Glocks, etc. etc. No problems other than a broken extractor here, broken guide rod there.  Nothing major.  I have a Glock 21 I bought new in 1993 and it still works like a champ.  Keep in mind, .45 is a low-pressure round.  That issue would be more likely in .40s and 10mms.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 11, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> Blame the ammo not the gun...
> 
> I've fired many thousands of rounds through Glocks, supervised TONS of range time with Glocks, etc. etc. No problems other than a broken extractor here, broken guide rod there.  Nothing major.  I have a Glock 21 I bought new in 1993 and it still works like a champ.  Keep in mind, .45 is a low-pressure round.  That issue would be more likely in .40s and 10mms.



My understanding is the problem has been almost exclusively with the .40s.


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 11, 2008)

*Caution(?) Watch out for "Bulged brass" if anyone is reloading .40 ammo for Gk(?)*

That's exactly what the writeups are saying...That it's mostly a .40 issue with the unsupported area where the feedramp is, combined with ammo that has been "bulged" by firing(thinned) then reloaded.
*Caution (?) Maybe something to watch out for if anyone is reloading .40 ammo for Glock.*

The other thing I read a lot of was the "lack of support" from Glock about this issue.
I can't verify any of this, and it's all internet hearsay (except as Will mentioned, it seems to be from reliable sources/LEO's).

From what I've read it also appears to have not happened (much) in the 9mm or .45 rounds, except with +p loads.

So, is $350 a good price for a decent condition G-21 (with a couple boxes of HP ammo, and couple extra mags)?
Do any of you Glock folks think swapping the barrel for a more "supported" barrel would be a good idea?
I had also thought about a G-22 (.40), but this issues scared the crap out of me about the .40's...I think it would always be in the back of my mind.


----------



## vicat777 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had experience when using reloads in a Glock 21 .45 caliber.  The powder charge was too much and it literally blew off the side of the lower receiver including the grip.


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is the issue in a nutshell.

It stems from the same round, being chambered over and over again. With a poor crimp, the ball can be pushed back into the casing, even minutely. This can cause an over pressure in the chambers, thus causing the KA-Boom.

It can happen to ANY firearm.

Sure, SOME Glocks have what has been called an "unsupported" Chamber... but, this is a design that allows a Glock to feed virtually ANYTHING. If the chamber pressure rises beyond a safe level, of course the chamber will split. 

I see it all the time on the range. Cops come in and make their weapon safe. They take the round out of the chamber, stuff it back in the mag, on top, then chamber that same round again. 

Over a few times, the bullet gets pushed down into the case, and ups the pressure.

I have several glocks, and have fired thousands of thousands of rounds, with zero issues. I run handloads, factory, you name it. I carry +P ammo in my carry gun, and have fired +P with zero issues what so ever in ALL of my guns.

CORBON bullets have poor crimps. Some of the Hornandy factory ammo does as well.

I am a Glock Armorer, and a HUGE Glock fan. The gun just flat works.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 11, 2008)

Funny though, I can rechamber .40 Smith rounds all day long into my H&K USP's and never have a bullet seat further into the casing. Never, ever, nada. 

It's not the gun ?  I say yes it is, at least in their .40 series. 

:2c:

I can get rounds to seat further into casing with my new RIA 1911, not a good thing I know, but then again after some throating and polishing that issue goes away. When I first purchased it it would seat rounds further into the case so I threw them out and only used new ammunition every time I've fired it.


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 11, 2008)

*Caution: Cycle your ammo?*

GSX and 82 bring up a valid point.
I had heard also about the importance of rotating GLOCK ammo, whenever you unload/reload the weapon a lot.  Re-chambering of a round (repeatedly) causing "setback" of the bullet resulting in overpressures.

Moral of the story:
*To be on the safe side...(Glock especially)why not cycle your ammo, and never rechamber the round say more than twice, just to be on the safe side?*

GSX, from your experience...does the Glock fired casing have a "Bulge" at the 6:00position where it's unsupported?

To my knowlege my HiPower doesn't do this, and it's famous for eating ANYTHING just like the Glock.  I'm curious.
Next time I go to the range I'm gonna look at my brass.
I don't think my buddies 1911 "bulges" brass either...I will but will look next time.
I don't reload for it, so not as much of an issue. But, I'm curious before I buy a Glock...even at $350.

82, awsome that you are actually keeping an eye on that issue with your weapons!


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 11, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> GSX and 82 bring up a valid point.
> I had heard also about the importance of rotating ammo, whenever you unload/reload the weapon a lot.  I had read about the re-chambering of a round repeatedly causing setback of the bullet resulting in overpressures.
> 
> Moral of the story:
> ...



Not at all.

I am a serious reloader, and have never had any issues with brass. I own two G21's, a G30 and a G36 (daily CCW pistol) and have had no problems with any ammo. All eat +P with aplomb. 

I have a G17, a G19 and a G34 as well. I don't own any .40 Glocks, simply because I don't have ANY .40 guns at all. Everything I have is either 9mm or .45 ACP.

My G21 is as accurate, or more, than my 1911's... that's a great price, if you don't get it, hook ME up!


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 11, 2008)

*Anyone firing a .40 Glock?*

Anyone firing a .40 Glock...does the Glock fired casing have a "Bulge" at the 6:00position where it's unsupported? I'm curious.
I wonder, Is this just a .40 issue, and is it the Bulged brass/setback that's causing it?
(thinking out loud).


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Funny though, I can rechamber .40 Smith rounds all day long into my H&K USP's and never have a bullet seat further into the casing. Never, ever, nada.
> 
> It's not the gun ?  I say yes it is, at least in their .40 series.
> 
> ...



Some rounds are more apt to do that than others. As mentioned, it has to do with the roll crimp on the bullet. I know that Hornandy factory loads, and CORBON  are the two that I have noticed the most. 

Take a set of dial calipers and pull a new bullet out of the box.. load it a few times and measure it. 

Federal Hydra-shoks can chamber over and over and over, and never have issues... but, in my Glocks, the CORBON and Hornandy do. Others don't. My 230 Grain FMJ handloads never seat further in the case.

Again, I have had zero issues what so ever out of any of my Glock pistols. But, I don't own a .40... I don't care for the caliber. :2c:


----------



## sgtlew (Dec 11, 2008)

GSX is right on about the .40 round being chambered over and over again.  I have seen at least two Glock 22's crack up on the department using commercial ammo, not reloads.  

An additional problem, as explained to me, was that the Glock 22 was built on the 17 frame initially.  It could not handle the pressures of the .40.  They "fixed" the frame problem by beefing it up some, but I have talked to some instructors and armorers who state that the pressure is still a problem.  In fact my old department switched to the 17 to avoid any more problems.  Never seen, or heard of, a problem with the 17 or 21.


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 11, 2008)

*Anybody know if the Glock .40 ends up with a bulged case after firing?*

Anybody know if the Glock .40 actually DOES end up with a bulged case after firing? I'm curious how much the unsupported barrel/case thinning issue plays in this.  The pictures I've seen seem to blow-out the case in the 6:00 unsupported position. (of course).
But I wonder how much is unsupported case, and how much of it is setback/overpressure.

Sgtlew, the fact that you've seen 2 kabooms (in addition to your own..in one department) that were all with Factory ammo, does lead me to believe the setback issue is the primary cause.

Again, I guess the lesson:  CYCLE your ammo...(esp. if you own a Glock .40).

Still, I wonder.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 11, 2008)

GSXRanger and I are on the exact same page.  I also don't have any .40s - I have a custom Lightweight Commander and my Glock 21 in .45 and a P228 in 9mm.  My "issue" gun is a Glock 19.

I have only ever seen failures that are ammo-related with reloads, never with factory or mil surplus.  It's probably a big reason I never shoot reloads.  At least not with my own guns...  You never know when some schmo put a double-charge in there.


----------



## jordan (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a G38.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have heard a few stories of slides bling off the G22's but I have never seen it. I owned a G22 for about a year and never had a problem with it at all. I was puting about 500 to 1000 rounds a month though it (free ammo is great) and I don't remember seeing any deformed cases.

I carry a G19 at home and I freaking love it! I logged 20,000 rounds before changng the barrel to a match grade and putting the 3.5 trigger kit on it. It did not need a new barrel, but I am all about match grade stuff :)

As for people I directly know having an issue with a Glock, I do not know anyone... I have always taken the hear say as bullshit...


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 12, 2008)

JAB, what match barrel (manufacturer?) did you put on your G19?  Is it a different (more supported chamber) feed ramp/chamber area?  Is the Casing more supported in the 6:00position with your aftermarket barrel?


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 12, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> JAB, what match barrel (manufacturer?) did you put on your G19?  Is it a different (more supported chamber) feed ramp/chamber area?  Is the Casing more supported in the 6:00position with your aftermarket barrel?



There are literally THOUSANDS of THOUSANDS of LEO's out there carrying G22's with stock barrels, with no issues. I would trust my life to a box stock Glock any day.

I wouldn't worry much at all about the 6 O'Clock issue. Mostly internet hype anyway.

You can destroy a custom Les Baer with an over pressured round...


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 12, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I have heard a few stories of slides bling off the G22's but I have never seen it. I owned a G22 for about a year and never had a problem with it at all. I was puting about 500 to 1000 rounds a month though it (free ammo is great) and I don't remember seeing any deformed cases.
> 
> I carry a G19 at home and I freaking love it! I logged 20,000 rounds before changng the barrel to a match grade and putting the 3.5 trigger kit on it. It did not need a new barrel, but I am all about match grade stuff :)



Speaking of which, have you seen what Robar is doing with Glocks? I'm not a big Glock fan, but I am tempted by this customized rig:

http://www.robarguns.com/glock.htm


----------



## sgtlew (Dec 13, 2008)

I have shot a few of those.  They are great for the officer/person who has a hard time with the grip angle on the stock Glock.  The modification was mostly done by 1911 guys.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 16, 2008)

We have been using the G22 (.40) for about 20 years.  Never had any serious issues.  Up until last year we had switched out duty ammo (SXT's) every 4th quarter shoot.

For the other times we fire, the guys unload mags and use training ammo.  That keeps the first round changed up at least 3x.  

When the issue came up a while ago, we were told that its the routine unloading and loading of that first round that causes the overpressure in the chamber.

Our issue now, is the training ammo we use sometimes causes light primer strikes. Trying to figure out if its a dirty firing pin channel, shooter induced or the ammo.  Problem is that it doesnt occure often enough to catch unless your right there watching the shooter.

Glocks are great pistols and I trust my life to them every day I work.


----------

